# Do you have a mod that is too pretty to use?



## ivc_mixer (4/4/18)

Here's the thing. I have a Lost Vape Paranormal, which to me is one of the most beautiful mods out there, and if I could I would build a special case in which I would place it, alongside other mods when I have the money to buy them, to have it on display rather than use it. 

Alas, the other mods I have each have a certain something to them which is why I do not use them on a daily basis. My Minikin V2 looks like it went through a sandstorm with all the paint its lost over the time. My HCigar VT 75, though also quite a work of art, gets hot very quickly due to the high wattage I vape it at, so it becomes uncomfortable when driving to work or home. I have my Aegis, but I already use that daily - use two mods and tanks, one with a creamy and one with a fruity flavour. That then leaves me with my Pico 25, which I probably can use, but I just don't want to...

So, do you have a mod which is too pretty to use? And do you use it or is it there on a shelf or something being saved and cared for and just for knowing that you own that beautiful piece of art?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

My very first custom-made High-End mod was way too beautiful and way too expensive to use and I pretty much only used it a few times at my desk... it was also too big... it sat in my display cabinet for a year or so and eventually I sold it to a collector.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My very first custom-made High-End mod was way too beautiful and way too expensive to use and I pretty much only used it a few times at my desk... it was also too big... it sat in my display cabinet for a year or so and eventually I sold it to a collector.
> View attachment 127896
> View attachment 127897
> View attachment 127898
> View attachment 127899


That may be the most beautiful mod I've ever seen.. no wonder you never used it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/4/18)

That is one beautiful piece of machinery uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (4/4/18)

I agree. My Paranormal comes out of its box for one week a month and only goes with me to work and vape shops. I don't take it with me when I am out and about to random places because I am afraid I will drop it or something!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (4/4/18)

Short answer: No
If I don't get use out of a device (for whatever reason) I will sell it.
I don't baby my gear but I also don't abuse it. I don't see the point in spending a lot of time, money and/or effort to acquire an item ... just not to use it.
Take care of your toys but use it, that is where the value sits (in my opinion).

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 12 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/4/18)

I want to agree with @TheV here and say that a mod should be used and regularly. My gear


All have a purpose in my daily life. 
If a mod needs to be babied is not worth it for me and yes like V said. Use it but dont abuse it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter (4/4/18)

When I first got my blue Athena, I was either too scared to use a mech or it was too beautiful.
Not expensive, just looked amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

I agree with you @TheV. It's the same as keeping one's best crockery in the cupboard, to be taken out only on Xmas Day or when visitors arrive. Why use the best for visitors and not for yourself?? That's something I've never been able to understand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

I don't usually use my Basal at home, simply because I'm always busy and it falls over/gets knocked over very easily, because it has such a narrow base. It's such a beautiful mod (for me) and I would hate for it to be damaged.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I agree with you @TheV. It's the same as keeping one's best crockery in the cupboard, to be taken out only on Xmas Day or when visitors arrive. Why use the best for visitors and not for yourself?? That's something I've never been able to understand.


I completely agree. In fact the more special something is, the more I will use it.
... and don't even get me started on people that put plastic on their couches

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/4/18)

Firstly @Rob Fisher - that is/was a thing of absolute beauty. 

Secondly - to me also none of my mods are in a display cabinet. I have Desche bags to protect them when I carry it around, but I buy to vape firstly and to show off secondly. As they say: If you've got it, flaunt it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I agree with you @TheV. It's the same as keeping one's best crockery in the cupboard, to be taken out only on Xmas Day or when visitors arrive. Why use the best for visitors and not for yourself?? That's something I've never been able to understand.


That is why my mom has my Royal Alberts - I do not drink tea, and neither does anyone who visits me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (4/4/18)

TheV said:


> I completely agree. In fact the more special something is, the more I will use it.
> ... and don't even get me started on people that put plastic on their couches


Oooohh... Or people that leave that plastic film on things (this is my boss)...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 10


----------



## Stosta (4/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Firstly @Rib Fisher - that is/was a thing of absolute beauty.
> 
> Secondly - to me also none of my mods are in a display cabinet. I have Desche bags to protect them when I carry it around, but I buy to vape firstly and to show off secondly. As they say: If you've got it, flaunt it.
> 
> ...


Rib Fisher?! The name is actually pretty apt!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Rib Fisher?! The name is actually pretty apt!



Eish - fixed - that was quite serious - it is like defacing a national symbol 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Now I have the Asvape Gabriel - it's being put away for emergencies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Oooohh... Or people that leave that plastic film on things (this is my boss)...
> 
> View attachment 127948


Hahahahahaha try people who leave the plastic on their phones or laptops. My mom left the film on her phone and laptop for more than a year. I shook my head at her..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/4/18)

I just hope u all take as good care of ur beautiful partner's

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha try people who leave the plastic on their phones or laptops. My mom left the film on her phone and laptop for more than a year. I shook my head at her..



It is absolutely standard here where we are in Nigeria / no plastic is removed from anything - it drives me mad


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir (4/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I just hope u all take as good care of ur beautiful partner's



Most definitely... I recently just put a plastic cover over mine and stored it in the closet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (4/4/18)

TheV said:


> I completely agree. In fact the more special something is, the more I will use it.
> ... and don't even get me started on people that put plastic on their couches


Where else is @Stosta supposed to house his plastic doll collection if not on the couch?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TheV (4/4/18)

Christos said:


> Where else is @Stosta supposed to house his plastic doll collection if not on the couch?


Like any self-respecting person ... he keeps them in his doll fort:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Christos (4/4/18)

TheV said:


> Like any self-respecting person ... he keeps them in his doll fort:


Good thing we all know @Stosta isn't a self respecting person

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (4/4/18)

Thank goodness those dolls are not inflatable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Comrad Juju (4/4/18)

It’s a mod - use it 

My nicer mods get pouch to protect it but you will still get a scuff at least once.

My first HE mod was the SQ and after paying about £75 pounds for the panels it got scuffed during a security check of my bag at the airport nothing I could do about it fast forward 2 months I knock over my new therion 75c and it end up with a ding.

Needless to say from that point I have made peace with small marks. Armor got the house treatment for about 2 months before making its first journey outside but it’s still close to perfect after going into daily rotation.

For me it’s a waist to have a mod standing around except if your a collector 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/4/18)

Where's @Silver ? I am sure he has some nice mods as well? But does he use them? Who wants to start a betting wars on whether he uses them or not? lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now I have the Asvape Gabriel - it's being put away for emergencies.
> 
> View attachment 127956



it's awesome, congrats !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Where's @Silver ? I am sure he has some nice mods as well? But does he use them? Who wants to start a betting wars on whether he uses them or not? lol



Haha, thanks for the tag @ivc_mixer

I do have several mods that are not used often - but not because they are too pretty, just that I find myself getting drawn to the "A team" and then the other devices tend to sit on the bench.

I like to dial the devices perfectly to my taste for a particular juice - and i have found that about 5 or 6 seems to be the number that works for me.

I look after my devices quite carefully but i do use the "regulars" without molly coddling them. No collecting for me at this stage

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Caramia (4/4/18)

I had one, a glossy red Minikin 150, I ended up swapping it for a Sigelei 213, which Hubby stole, and still uses (it is currently roughing it in crap Irish weather, and is keeping up, rain, sleet or snow).
My beloved Black Rose is currently in Malaysia for repairs after it almost blew up - will I be using it when it comes back? For sure

It is like buying one's horse a new saddle for 60K+, it is pretty, it is expensive, but it is the only saddle on the market that fits the poneh, so has to be used (it is a serious pain in the hiney looking at 8 saddles on the wall, and no horse..., at least the saddles are pretty).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/4/18)

Caramia said:


> It is like buying one's horse a new saddle for 60K+, it is pretty, it is expensive, but it is the only saddle on the market that fits the poneh, so has to be used (it is a serious pain in the hiney looking at 8 saddles on the wall, and no horse..., at least the saddles are pretty).



My wife can _so_ relate to this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Caramia (5/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> My wife can _so_ relate to this


Yay, another "mad" horse person (it seems you are also very enduring, "understanding" and patient?, Hubby has thrown in the towel, he KNOWS another Poneh is on the way)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (5/4/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Thank goodness those dolls are not inflatable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They were inflatable... But @Stosta has used them quite a bit and they're full now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Halfdaft (5/4/18)

This thread went south so damn quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/4/18)

Caramia said:


> Yay, another "mad" horse person (it seems you are also very enduring, "understanding" and patient?, Hubby has thrown in the towel, he KNOWS another Poneh is on the way)!



I cannot remember the movie I am quoting this from but the line is "Resistance is futile" 

I have lost track with the number of saddles she has and what they are all used for.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> I cannot remember the movie I am quoting this from but the line is "Resistance is futile"
> 
> I have lost track with the number of saddles she has and what they are all used for.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Caramia said:


> It is like buying one's horse a new saddle for 60K+, it is pretty, it is expensive, but it is the only saddle on the market that fits the poneh, so has to be used (it is a serious pain in the hiney looking at 8 saddles on the wall, and no horse..., at least the saddles are pretty).



Haha mine were bridles - had to have the perfect ring snaffle and noseband. I started riding when I was 12, stopped in my early 20s because of an accident...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (5/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> [QUOTE="Caramia, post: 659916, member: 7155"
> 
> It is like buying one's horse a new saddle for 60K+, it is pretty, it is expensive, but it is the only saddle on the market that fits the poneh, so has to be used (it is a serious pain in the hiney looking at 8 saddles on the wall, and no horse..., at least the saddles are pretty).



Haha mine were bridles - had to have the perfect ring snaffle and noseband. I started riding when I was 12, stopped in my early 20s because of an accident...[/QUOTE]
LOL, do not get me started on bridles, always had(ve) to have the newest Relief, Magnetic, and Cavessons are the end of me - typical Dressage Diva, and "legal" bits...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (5/4/18)

Caramia said:


> Haha mine were bridles - had to have the perfect ring snaffle and noseband. I started riding when I was 12, stopped in my early 20s because of an accident...


LOL, do not get me started on bridles, always had(ve) to have the newest Relief, Magnetic, and Cavessons are the end of me - typical Dressage Diva, and "legal" bits...[/QUOTE]

I feel like this is what its like for non-vapers when they hear us talk about vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> LOL, do not get me started on bridles, always had(ve) to have the newest Relief, Magnetic, and Cavessons are the end of me - typical Dressage Diva, and "legal" bits...



I feel like this is what its like for non-vapers when they hear us talk about vaping.[/QUOTE]

Yup like me and my pc tech, it's Greek to a lot of people, specially my mom. 

Same thing with horses, I miss smelling like a horse - always mucking their stables and grooming them . I spent a year on a private farm, helping out for a free ride. It was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (4/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha try people who leave the plastic on their phones or laptops. My mom left the film on her phone and laptop for more than a year. I shook my head at her..


The driver at my previous place of employ got a new company car. Refused to peel the film off the shiny parts of the dashboard. A few months in the sun and the film was melted onto the plastic and just looked horrible. Couldn't even get it off by that point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Coud N9ne (18/6/19)

see This post is old but @Caramia @RainstormZA
My daily grind

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne (18/6/19)

Coud N9ne said:


> View attachment 169595
> see This post is old but @Caramia @RainstormZA
> My daily grind



Just a small 30 stable yard in Hartbeespoort. But it’s home to the happiest ponehs on the planet


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------

